# JBJ Formosa Power Compact DX Series



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

I pretty much had my mind set up on ordering the 2x55watt bright kit from AH supply as I had heard lots of good things about their fixtures and bulbs. Then, I saw the JBJ Formosa Power Compact DX series and now I am somewhat torn on which one to get for my 40 gallon. Given the odd shape of the tank if I go with the AH supply kit and enclosure I would have to suspend it from my ceiling over the tank. If I go with the Formosa series, it comes with the option of flip flop legs/stands and there is enough free wood on top of the tank that the legs can be placed on. Price wise, both are comparable. I am a little reluctant to deal with the supplier of the Formosa as I have still be waiting for over a month for the $100+ plants that I ordered from them and I don't know if I can fully trust them to deliver what they advertise. Anyway, anyone have any experience with the JBJ Formosa 36"DX vs the AH Supply 2X55 watt bright kit. Any suggestions/feedback would be most appreciated. Thank you. 
Here is the link to the JBJ Formosa kit.
http://www.aquariumplants.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=JBJDX


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I can't speak for their fixtures but I tried some of their 'plant' bulbs a few years ago and they were so bad (GREEN HUE) I sold them for pennies on the dollar.

I just put the retrofit kit from ahsupply into my 2x55 watt fixture with the 5500K bulbs and it's fantastic.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Newt said:


> I can't speak for their fixtures but I tried some of their 'plant' bulbs a few years ago and they were so bad (GREEN HUE) I sold them for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> I just put the retrofit kit from ahsupply into my 2x55 watt fixture with the 5500K bulbs and it's fantastic.


Thanks Newt 

I already placed my order with AH Supply for the wooden enclosure, 2x55 watt bright kit and 10000, 5500, and 6500 K bulbs. I would rather go with something proven to work based on peoples' experiences rather than something questionable, plus I really don't trust the JBJ formosa power compact fixture supplier(it must be on sale for a good reason) given problems I have had with previous orders. Plus, I have always found through my experience that in many cases, your first choice ends up being your best choice. AH supply was my first choice.

Thanks again
Regards


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi HS

Did you consider trying AHSupply's 7800K 55w bulbs? I've read that they have a nice crisp white light.

Left C

PS: FYI HS. Jake got the 48" JBJ CF fixture about 17 months ago. Here's his experience with it: http://www.plantgeek.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6716&highlight=jbj


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Left C said:


> Hi HS
> 
> Did you consider trying AHSupply's 7800K 55w bulbs? I've read that they have a nice crisp white light.
> 
> ...


Thanks that was a very interesting and informative review and based on that review I am glad I chose the AH Supply 2x55Watt bright light. I think Jake's final statement pretty much sums it up.
"There's no way a fixture is worth all this tweaking, twiddling, and extra expense." Plus with parts difficult to obtain, poor warranty, and poor customer service, who needs the headache.

Re: 7800K 55 watt bulbs. I may try a mix and match later but for now I will stick to a mix and match of the 5500+10000 and 6500+10000 to see which I like the best and more importantly, which combo gives me the best plant growth.


----------

